# 2*2 Moyu(魔域) Tiansha(天刹)



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Look what i have found today.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=97596&extra=&page=1
Dont know if this one should pay expectation,but the name of this cube is very "牛"
Weilong(威龙) is the first cube he has designed.(Miantao)


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

If it's good, and it really is designed by the same designer as the WeiLong I will probably get this. (If I like my WeiLong prototype coming in the mail soon)

For some reason the last picture looks v-cubeish


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

omg more ‽


----------



## YddEd (Jun 16, 2013)

I probably won't get this, too many new 2x2's coming out. (Dayan, Fangshi and now MoYu)


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dayan, Fangshi, Moyu... all this is making me want to take up 2x2


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 16, 2013)

It's good to see cube companies really competing for to have the 'best' puzzle. It will bring out a wider variety of cubes and refine them and improve them even more.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> It's good to see cube companies really competing for to have the 'best' puzzle. It will bring out a wider variety of cubes and refine them and improve them even more.


+1
that is true.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> For some reason the last picture looks v-cubeish



I think all of the pictures look "v-cubeish"! It seems like a rounded vcube, in the inside _and_ outside. I guess we'll wait and see if it's _like_ a v-cube at all!



Spoiler



I hope not.






Echo Cubing said:


> but the name of this cube is very "牛"



According to Google Translate, 牛 means "Cow"! xD 
I guess the cube moos when you turn it? lol


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyway,we will see.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh boy. Another o.o


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

Erm how do u explain 牛 to someone who don't speak Chinese. It mean cool/like-a-boss. If u see what I mean(probably don't). And yes, it does mean a cow.

Another? Whaa? 魔域太坑爹了吧？


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I think all of the pictures look "v-cubeish"! It seems like a rounded vcube, in the inside _and_ outside. I guess we'll wait and see if it's _like_ a v-cube at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes,牛is cow but it has special meaning,means excellent and surprise
the name in Chinese is excellent and surprise


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Erm how do u explain 牛 to someone who don't speak Chinese. It mean cool/like-a-boss. If u see what I mean(probably don't). And yes, it does mean a cow.
> 
> Another? Whaa? 魔域太坑爹了吧？



haha,kongshou,牛 means OX!! 
XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Another? Whaa? 魔域太坑爹了吧？



Google Translate says:


> Demon pit father too, right


lololol google translate is bad.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Google Translate says:
> 
> lololol google translate is bad.


Coolster,if you really want to get the meaning of Chinese,please don't use google....
There is no translator for Chinese.XD!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> haha,kongshou,牛 means OX!!
> XD



I'm sorry echo but 牛 don't mean excellent and surprise. 

公牛 = ox . 母牛 = cow.



Coolster01 said:


> Google Translate says:
> 
> lololol google translate is bad.



It's why I said it, no translated will ever tell u what it mean! And please no one tell him.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I'm sorry echo but 牛 don't mean excellent and surprise.
> 
> 公牛 = ox . 母牛 = cow.



多谢指教！！


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 16, 2013)

Very 牛... I haven't heard that expression in years :S


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 16, 2013)

I thought the pieces looked a lot like shengshou corners with a v cube inner circle part.



a small kitten said:


> Very 牛... I haven't heard that expression in years :S



Me neither.... and it's hard to explain to non chinese speakers what it really means because there are so many meanings to it.


----------



## windhero (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully they will keep this up with the 4x4 and finally make a great one out of the box that doesnt cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to test this 2x2.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 16, 2013)

This seems similar to the V-Cube 2 but some features are different like the bottom of the MoYu centers for example are more complex than the V-Cube ones, which are very plain and simple in comparison.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> This seems similar to the V-Cube 2 but some features are different like the bottom of the MoYu centers for example are more complex than the V-Cube ones, which are very plain and simple in comparison.



I agree with you. To me it looks like the V-cube 2x2 core with the WitTwo V1 corners.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> Coolster,if you really want to get the meaning of Chinese,please don't use google....


There's no good other option. We don't all have a friend who is a native speaker.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> There's no good other option. We don't all have a friend who is a native speaker.



Ctrl-c Ctrl-v into google and turn it on to english only. Might work slightly better. Dunno. Probably not on second through.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 16, 2013)

Or just wait until the people on the forums that know chinese translate things properly into english....
meaning of tiansha: tian = sky or heaven or day sha means "about to be" so maybe it means going to be the best 2x2?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Or just wait until the people on the forums that know chinese translate things properly into english....
> meaning of tiansha: tian = sky or heaven or day sha means "about to be" so maybe it means going to be the best 2x2?



It just a name of 天刹，which is Tiansha in pinyin.
The real meaning should be explained by the designer.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone know when this will come out?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Does anyone know when this will come out?



Have not released yet.


----------



## CY (Jun 17, 2013)

Not another 2x2 to look forward to... I might have to apply for bankruptcy. 好牛... only heard this expression when snakes wore vests XD. I hope this 2x2 isn't loud like the huanying. Huan ying is good, but I like shuangren more just because it's not as loud.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

CY said:


> Not another 2x2 to look forward to... I might have to apply for bankruptcy. 好牛... only heard this expression when snakes wore vests XD. I hope this 2x2 isn't loud like the huanying. Huan ying is good, but I like shuangren more just because it's not as loud.



Snakes wore vests? 好牛！！i would like to see.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 17, 2013)

The secretary at a place I used to work at was making herself a snakeskin vest. Whenever anyone ran over a rattlesnake, they had to bring her the body. At least they didn't make us skin them.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jun 17, 2013)

windhero said:


> Hopefully they will keep this up with the 4x4 and finally make a great one out of the box that doesnt cost an arm and a leg.


They already made a 4x4. Its pretty cheap http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-shensu-4x4x4-Magic-CubeBlack-8177
http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-4x4.html


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> They already made a 4x4. Its pretty cheap http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-shensu-4x4x4-Magic-CubeBlack-8177
> http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-4x4.html


I am not going to spam it on here but after you mentioned us ,i have to say we have another 10%OFF coupon code


----------



## CY (Jun 17, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> They already made a 4x4. Its pretty cheap http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-shensu-4x4x4-Magic-CubeBlack-8177
> http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-4x4.html



It's actually really expensive on the sites I purchase on taobao, much more expensive than the SS, so I'm only going to get it if people say it's better than SS


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 17, 2013)

CY said:


> It's actually really expensive on the sites I purchase on taobao, much more expensive than the SS, so I'm only going to get it if people say it's better than SS



From the mechanism, it looks like it might have some catching issues that need modding and it looks really blocky. Just stick with the SS 4x4.

(slightly off topic) What sites do you purchase from on taobao? I'm planning on ordering some cubes from taobao but I have no idea which stores are actually good.


----------



## windhero (Jun 17, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> They already made a 4x4. Its pretty cheap http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-shensu-4x4x4-Magic-CubeBlack-8177
> http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-4x4.html



Forgot that MoYu = YJ. I have a YJ 4x4 but its complete crap.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 17, 2013)

windhero said:


> Forgot that MoYu = YJ. I have a YJ 4x4 but its complete crap.


Do you have a MoYu 4x4? If you do, is it good?


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 17, 2013)

Moyu 4x4 is a complete KO of x-cube


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Moyu 4x4 is a complete KO of x-cube



True about that.


----------

